
No more XML layouts in Android - andraskindler
https://www.kotlindevelopment.com/why-anko-layouts-dsl-better-xml/
======
sprremix
Very new to android development and I absolutely hate doing anything in the
layout/ folder. But should I even bother with this considering the absence of
ConstraintLayout

